# Timezone change



## xaxa (Dec 15, 2009)

How can I change my timezone?

I want the post timemarks to reflect the timezone that I'm currently in.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 15, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=04


----------



## xaxa (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

